# Schaltschrank nach UL



## Stephan25 (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sollen einen Schaltschrank bauen welcher in die USA geliefert wird, sprich der Schrank soll nach der UL Norm aufgebaut werden.
Da ich leider noch nicht all zu viel Erfahrung mit UL habe, und auch die Suche im Internet nicht den gewünschte Erfolg gebracht hat, 
wende ich mich jetzt an euch mit folgenden Fragen in der Hoffung das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Welche Anforderungen muss der Hauptschalter erfüllen?
Darf der Schrank bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter geöffnet werden können?
Welche Leitungsschutzschalter muss man einsetzen und ist dies Abhängig vom Netz?
Welche Querschnitte sind bei der Verdrahtung zu wählen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Elektrikus (21 Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz wie sehr dir das hier hilft, aber vllt ist es ein anfang

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/topics/e...uments/interaktive-presentation-UL-IEC_de.pdf


----------



## PN/DP (21 Oktober 2014)

Das Thema hatten wir doch gerade erst kürzlich... hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/72698-lieferung-die-usa-ul-abnahme.html

Harald


----------



## Stephan25 (22 Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Links.
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Tipp oder eine Antwort für mich auf meine Fragen?

Im Internet kann man sich in meinen Augen nämlich die Suche sparen weil hier fast auf jeder Seite etwas anderes steht


----------



## Oll_Bell (22 Oktober 2014)

Stephan25 schrieb:


> Darf der Schrank bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter geöffnet werden können?



Ich zitiere (ich habe keine Erfahrung mit UL-Zulassung)


> * Einfache Positionsschalter oder Positionsschalter mit Türzuhaltung werden für die
> elektrische Türüberwachung von Schaltschränken mit mehreren Türen oder bei Schaltschränken
> mit Türen auf der Vorder-
> und der Rückseite eingesetzt. Die elektrische Türverriegelung
> ...



PDF-Datei unter
http://www.eaton.eu/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@europe/@electrical/documents/content/pct_392007_de.pdf

Seite 8



> Welche Querschnitte sind bei der Verdrahtung zu wählen?



Strombelastbarkeiten für UL- und CSA-Leitungen
http://www.linzi.hu/Katalogus/2008-2009/ger/X 081.pdf


----------

